# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Is it normal to have some exlamation mark hairs?

## eightbald

If i fizzle my hand in my hair some times maybe 1-2 hair strands fall out. If i look closely I see they are exclamation mark hairs. Is this normal to have some "!" hairs? Never have I seen hair fell out that is of normal type. And I rarely lose hair when I shower etc. But the type of hair I see when shedding some is "!" hairs.

Thanks.

----------


## mattj

Hi eightbald. I'm not sure what you mean. Can you describe exactly what you mean by "exclamation mark hairs"?

----------


## Simar

i understand eightbald But it is normal so no need to worry

----------


## Cococlimber

I can't picture out what you mean for "!" hair. maybe you could post a picture of it.

----------

